# Corsair 760t power button led



## Pavel Bacov (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello, i have Corsair 760t case and power button have led around it. The LED is always on, but from 2 days the led flickering ( on, off,on,off all the time). I have this case from 3 weeks. The f_panel is 100% plug in correctly. Can someone tell me what can be the problem ?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 5, 2015)

computer is in sleep mode....


----------



## Pavel Bacov (Feb 5, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> computer is in sleep mode....



This isn`t the probmem .. i don`t want to RMA the case ..


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 5, 2015)

should stay lit if the PC is powered. Check the connection at both ends,at the motherboard, and behind that LED. Seems like a connection issue or broken wire somewhere in the run. I'm sure you could get with Corsair and see if they offer maybe a front bezel replacement, or just the I/O panel can be replaced. Most instances you do not need to swap out the entire chassis to get it fixed.


----------



## Pavel Bacov (Feb 15, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> should stay lit if the PC is powered. Check the connection at both ends,at the motherboard, and behind that LED. Seems like a connection issue or broken wire somewhere in the run. I'm sure you could get with Corsair and see if they offer maybe a front bezel replacement, or just the I/O panel can be replaced. Most instances you do not need to swap out the entire chassis to get it fixed.



I check the places that u offer and i think everything is ok.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 15, 2015)

If you think its the button you can call Corsair and have them send you a new button. But you have to call. But if its in sleep mode it will blink and if its connected to the HDLED it will blink also


----------



## Raovac (Feb 15, 2015)

I have the same case and my power button stays on solid because it's the PLED.
My reset button is the one that flashes because it's the HDLED.

I'm thinking you these connectors backwards.
I have had mine for 3 months, awesome case I have to say.


----------



## Pavel Bacov (Feb 15, 2015)

Raovac said:


> I have the same case and my power button stays on solid because it's the PLED.
> My reset button is the one that flashes because it's the HDLED.
> 
> I'm thinking you these connectors backwards.
> I have had mine for 3 months, awesome case I have to say.



Nope it`s not backward connectors. Just chance  
And the case is awesome yes !


----------

